# Ava's first Xmas outfit🎁🎄



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is our first Christmas with Ava as a part of our family. And finally one of her Christmas outfits came in yesterday along with some other things. And we are getting in the Christmas spirit already 😊. Thanks for looking!

Pink polka dog Oh so pretty hoodie
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...6-2A9B-4959-AC80-6741255607C6_zps1gf1lt7j.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-F8A2-438E-AF24-B606E53797EB_zpszsa1eabz.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...9-8583-4631-8EAA-AFF42A74AA06_zpswqthq8sn.jpg

Toyland hoodie
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...E-D30A-4B62-A4DF-92B6FFED5649_zpsl9ijzy0f.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-4DC1-4443-B703-58FE057301A2_zpsl2vowjlb.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-ADCC-4DCE-8AB3-5EFC665220CC_zpsmi4v3wcq.jpg

Louisdog Beffie hoodie is just stunning. The inside is lined in a really soft fur. We ordered it in gray.
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-5A20-4190-9737-58EBFD20FAC5_zpsvjnufheg.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-53A3-4F61-9256-94E8CFE186B0_zpst5avkybq.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...7-2A28-42F9-A67B-2F429A4C02C9_zpshp5scjy9.jpg

Twinsies💕modeling Wooflink smile tees
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...2-10B1-4D40-81C5-DD655CE39549_zps3jrm0q3p.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...0-7D43-40BF-BD93-79867467C2CC_zpswqiotppa.jpg

😍 Thanks for looking!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the Christmas clothes! They are precious!! The grey hoodie is exquisite. All of their clothes are fabulous.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

ahhhh wow, great pics. Ava looks adorable. I just love the Louisdog beffie. I was thinking of getting that for Georgie, what size did you get?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hollowaysal said:


> ahhhh wow, great pics. Ava looks adorable. I just love the Louisdog beffie. I was thinking of getting that for Georgie, what size did you get?



Hi Sally! It is truly a beautiful hoodie and so soft. I went with a size small and am so glad it worked out, as the LD Camo hoodie in size small is way too big on Ava, but fit Braxton. Which color are you thinking of getting? You almost can't go wrong, as every color is so beautiful 💕😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Love the Christmas clothes! They are precious!! The grey hoodie is exquisite. All of their clothes are fabulous.



Thanks Tina! We are so excited for Christmas! I see my neighbors decorating already lol. My tree is going up next week.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi Sally! It is truly a beautiful hoodie and so soft. I went with a size small and am so glad it worked out, as the LD Camo hoodie in size small is way too big on Ava, but fit Braxton. Which color are you thinking of getting? You almost can't go wrong, as every color is so beautiful &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56845;


I was going to go with the blue, which I think they call mint. Have you seen it in the flesh at all, do you know if it is blue? Georgie weighs about 2lbs at the mo but he is really skinny so not sure if I should go with xs. The place I'm getting it from will exchange ok, but it would be nice to fit first time. I'm so excited now I've seen how gorgeous it is


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hollowaysal said:


> I was going to go with the blue, which I think they call mint. Have you seen it in the flesh at all, do you know if it is blue? Georgie weighs about 2lbs at the mo but he is really skinny so not sure if I should go with xs. The place I'm getting it from will exchange ok, but it would be nice to fit first time. I'm so excited now I've seen how gorgeous it is



Oh I love the mint color. I haven't seen it in person. Georgie is so tiny! The xs will likely work for him. Ava is 3.6 lbs and she's wearing a size small and it's actually roomy on her, but still a good fit. I think the mint color would be stunning on Georgie.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love the pink polka dog hoodies, those are my favorite for the holidays! Did they have the one with gifts all over it in stock?? I'm surprised they fit Ava bc she's so tiny! I think lola and mimi have the xs in those. Makes me wanna put my xmas tree up today!
And the Beffie hoodie is super cute! I didn't realize it's sleeveless, that may work for Mimi.
Smile tees are great too!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OH, I love everything !!! I have the same pink poka dog hoodie. the Toyland one . love the smile tees and the My Beffie Hoodie. what size did you get in the My Beffie hoodie ? I heard that it ran big in the girth part ???


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I love the pink polka dog hoodies, those are my favorite for the holidays! Did they have the one with gifts all over it in stock?? I'm surprised they fit Ava bc she's so tiny! I think lola and mimi have the xs in those. Makes me wanna put my xmas tree up today!
> And the Beffie hoodie is super cute! I didn't realize it's sleeveless, that may work for Mimi.
> Smile tees are great too!



Thanks so much! Both pink polka dog hoodies are loose on her. But you can hardly tell til you go to pick her up her little arms come out lol. The oh so pretty fits better than the toyland. They work lengthwise but she doesn't fill them out girth wise. Love the Beffie! MiMi would look awesome.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> OH, I love everything !!! I have the same pink poka dog hoodie. the Toyland one .  love the smile tees and the My Beffie Hoodie. what size did you get in the My Beffie hoodie ? I heard that it ran big in the girth part ???



Thanks! It does run big in girth. But length is good. I ordered a small. Love love everything. Did you order a Beffie yet?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much! Both pink polka dog hoodies are loose on her. But you can hardly tell til you go to pick her up her little arms come out lol. The oh so pretty fits better than the toyland. They work lengthwise but she doesn't fill them out girth wise. Love the Beffie! MiMi would look awesome.



I don't think the one with presents is around anymore? I wish they may them just a pinch smaller. I'm tempted to see if I can shrink Ava's. Well at least the oh so pretty may shrink. I don't think I can dry the toyland since it has the pompom on the hood. Hopefully my pretty pet hoodie is being redelivery today, otherwise I'll have to go get it. So nervous bout that lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks! It does run big in girth. But length is good. I ordered a small. Love love everything. Did you order a Beffie yet?



yes. I am thinking of getting Minnie one for the next sale. Maybe I may even get Tootsie one . it will have to be a 40% off sale ( hopefully on black Friday ). I did try the S/M on Minnie cause I am forwarding one to someone who lives out of the US and her dog and my dog are similar in size , so we wanted to see if it was the right fit for her dog before I sent it or if she needed one size smaller ... I think for Minnie the size S/M is best . the small would be too short I think


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

OH DEAR GOD hihi, that is some beautiful clothes <3 <3 fell in love with your pictures girls <3 <3


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> OH DEAR GOD hihi, that is some beautiful clothes <3 <3 fell in love with your pictures girls <3 <3



Thanks so much Ann! Ava sends you and Baby kisses 😘


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes. I am thinking of getting Minnie one for the next sale. Maybe I may even get Tootsie one . it will have to be a 40% off sale ( hopefully on black Friday ). I did try the S/M on Minnie cause I am forwarding one to someone who lives out of the US and her dog and my dog are similar in size , so we wanted to see if it was the right fit for her dog before I sent it or if she needed one size smaller ... I think for Minnie the size S/M is best . the small would be too short I think



Which color are you thinking of getting? How long is Minnie? I am waiting for one more Beffie hoodie for my baby Bailey in Camo. I went with the S/M because the medium seemed way too big in the chest and length. He is 10-10.5" long and 14.5 chest. I hope it fits. I think he will look stunning in the camo because of his coloring and markings. I've not had much luck outside of xs LD tees for Ava. As far as hoodies goes it seems like it could be a hit or miss. The Camo hoodie in small doesn't even kinda fit her. I think because the Beffie has so much fur on the inside is the only reason she's even kinda getting away with it.

I should have the first Pretty Pet hoodie I ordered today. I missed the delivery yesterday. So hopefully they either redelivered it or I'll go get it at the post office.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Can't wait to see your pretty pet stuff! If the Beffie doesn't fit Bailey, I'll take it for Leo so you're not stuck with it!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Can't wait to see your pretty pet stuff! If the Beffie doesn't fit Bailey, I'll take it for Leo so you're not stuck with it!!



Oh thank you Lord! Lol. Then I can just buy next size up 😊


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh thank you Lord! Lol. Then I can just buy next size up 😊


Win win! The s/m may fit though!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Which color are you thinking of getting? How long is Minnie? I am waiting for one more Beffie hoodie for my baby Bailey in Camo. I went with the S/M because the medium seemed way too big in the chest and length. He is 10-10.5" long and 14.5 chest. I hope it fits. I think he will look stunning in the camo because of his coloring and markings. I've not had much luck outside of xs LD tees for Ava. As far as hoodies goes it seems like it could be a hit or miss. The Camo hoodie in small doesn't even kinda fit her. I think because the Beffie has so much fur on the inside is the only reason she's even kinda getting away with it.
> 
> I should have the first Pretty Pet hoodie I ordered today. I missed the delivery yesterday. So hopefully they either redelivered it or I'll go get it at the post office.


i am thinking of getting Minnie the charcoal color. i love her in darker colors . Minnie is 10 inches long and her chest is about 13.5 inches long. i just tried the S/M on her very quickly cause its really for someone else and we were just seeing if it was the right size. but , i think it fit Minnie perfectly . there could be a bit of extra room though. i think this hoodie does have alittle bit of stretch to it. i love the camo one for the boys. its the only one i like for the boys. the pompoms and bows make the others more girly.
cant wait to hear how the Pretty pet is !!!


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh my so adorable. You always have great pictures


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Melesine said:


> Oh my so adorable. You always have great pictures



Thanks so much! These babies are way to easy to spoil!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i am thinking of getting Minnie the charcoal color. i love her in darker colors . Minnie is 10 inches long and her chest is about 13.5 inches long. i just tried the S/M on her very quickly cause its really for someone else and we were just seeing if it was the right size. but , i think it fit Minnie perfectly . there could be a bit of extra room though. i think this hoodie does have alittle bit of stretch to it. i love the camo one for the boys. its the only one i like for the boys. the pompoms and bows make the others more girly.
> 
> cant wait to hear how the Pretty pet is !!!



So it sounds like the S/M could potentially fit Bailey. The length definitely seems like it would work, but I'm unsure about girth. Either way I will order the next size up if the S/M doesn't work out. I picked up the Pretty Pet hoodie from the post office about an hr ago and I love it! It does run bigger than the chart says though. But it fits Ava very nicely with room to spare. I will take a picture tomorrow when there is more light. And post it to this thread. The qaulity is nice, and such a great buy for the price. Reminds me so much of LD.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

💕💖Pretty Pet has arrived!

At last the first pretty pet hoodie I ordered weeks ago is here and I'm quite impressed with the quality. I ordered the adorable pretty in pink hoodie coat. And it is so soft and plush, perfect for snuggling around the house or wearing over a favorite dress or tee. I ordered the xs which has a back length of 7.87" and over 13" chest. It is a comfy roomy fit on Ava.

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-0DC5-40E8-9AE2-B58FF69C7C7B_zpsbv577lme.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-9CD5-4D36-941A-C9A2DF537057_zpsmdct4nuo.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...8-8C38-443E-AA9E-D10D0E90AF61_zpsm8sjw1qc.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-913D-4BD4-B09F-4E4B3831D577_zpsdu0pfgm0.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...2-7CE6-49A8-825A-83DF9539C96A_zpsbmugxstv.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...F-BD19-4936-86E6-8F1057D92D56_zpsccncr2z4.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...D-576E-4D8F-BC12-5955251083FC_zpsarnuddka.jpg


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56470;Pretty Pet has arrived!
> 
> At last the first pretty pet hoodie I ordered weeks ago is here and I'm quite impressed with the quality. I ordered the adorable pretty in pink hoodie coat. And it is so soft and plush, perfect for snuggling around the house in or wearing over a favorite dress or tee. I ordered the xs which has a back length of 7.87" and over 13" chest. It is a comfy roomy fit on Ava.
> 
> ...


ohhhh !!! the adorable pretty pet hoodie coat looks so nice on Ava !!! i'm so glad that you are happy with it. now, I will def be ordering one at the next sale ( probably for black Friday ) . 
i'd like to find a style of pretty pet that is sleeveless to order. i'm wondering what size Minnie and Tootsie will be. probably S for Minnie and M for Tootsie but i'll have to do the conversion from cm to inches on the chart on DC site to figure it out . but, i'm wondering if the chest will be too roomy in the S for Minnie cause her chest is 13.5 inches and you said the XS is 13 , so the S must be a lot bigger . hmmm


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Elaine! I just love it. The quality is impeccable. It's very soft and plush. And Ava looks like a little doll in it. I saw on the prettypetstore.com that the grey striped one is all sold out😥. I wanted that color for Braxton but was waiting to see how xs fit first. I need to email Melissa and ask her to add this hoodie for us and anyone else who's interested. Now I can't wait to get the reversible flowers hoodie and the bunny hoodie. The bunny hoodie is sleeveless. Here's pics. And size chart in inches 


http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-EE62-4D5C-8D04-A61B1C664999_zpsfkf19pnj.png

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...0-F41D-43BF-9A94-A3F4EED59FCE_zps8kn5whdl.png

I can't wait for this! Hope it's a good fit. 
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...D-E0E1-4F01-8212-02870F190354_zpsdopbbgk0.png


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

They all look so gorgeous! 

I was looking at the beffie Hoodie as part of our order with our voucher we from from winning Doggie Couture Shop's halloween contest, but I really wasn't sure on sizing, the last Louis Dog things I ordered were the baby range and they were much smaller than I expected but It looks so gorgeous on Ava, I may have to check with you first if we place another LD order  I have had the smiles T's on order from Melissa since the day they were launched and she keeps getting my invoice wrong to pay for them - I can't wait for those


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The chest does seem roomy in each size. But I can hardly tell on Ava. Her chest is a tiny 11.5". And the xs has 13.38" chest but it looks fine in her.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

just looked on DC site real quick . I see a lot of PP I would love to order . the Bella coat, the Lace coat , the Baby flower reversible coat and the bunny coat are all sleeveless so I would love those ones !!! 
I did a conversion from cm to in to try to figure out what size Minnie and Tootsie would be ... Maybe I will just order 1 in S and 1 in M to see how the fit is ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> They all look so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the beffie Hoodie as part of our order with our voucher we from from winning Doggie Couture Shop's halloween contest, but I really wasn't sure on sizing, the last Louis Dog things I ordered were the baby range and they were much smaller than I expected but It looks so gorgeous on Ava, I may have to check with you first if we place another LD order  I have had the smiles T's on order from Melissa since the day they were launched and she keeps getting my invoice wrong to pay for them - I can't wait for those



Hi Jemma! You will love the Beffie! It is truly beautiful. It does run short in length. So I'm think you'd be better off buying Olive the small. Since she's 9" long. It took quite a while for me to get my smile tees. I had been waiting since October 14th for one of them. You will love the small tees. Pm me when you're ready to order the Beffie.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Stunning pictures as usual! Love love love all your babies in their new clothes! 
I really need a girl to dress lol! Lets hope Santa brings me one!  x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> just looked on DC site real quick . I see a lot of PP I would love to order . the Bella coat, the Lace coat , the Baby flower reversible coat and the bunny coat are all sleeveless so I would love those ones !!!
> 
> I did a conversion from cm to in to try to figure out what size Minnie and Tootsie would be ... Maybe I will just order 1 in S and 1 in M to see how the fit is ...



I just emailed Melissa to see if she can add the pretty in pink hoodie coat. If you order the medium then I'll wait and see what you say about the sizing. As I'd love a reversible bunny for Kendall and Bailey. But wow it seems the chest runs big in the medium. Hopefully Melissa will add the hoodie that I have before Black Friday. This brand ships from China, so it takes a few weeks to get. I spoke with Melissa yesterday and she still hasn't got my reversible flowers and bunny hoodie in. And I love that silver and pink coat! So pretty💖


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

[QUOTE=I

Hi Mel! Oh I wish a girl for you too! That would be so sweet. And thank you, we are really enjoying everything😊


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Love it all! Especially the pink coat, too cute. We have a beffie coming in the mail soon, I can't wait!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Chiluv04 said:


> I
> Hi Mel! Oh I wish a girl for you too! That would be so sweet. And thank you said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! It's top of my Christmas list  x


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

elaina said:


> just looked on DC site real quick . I see a lot of PP I would love to order . the Bella coat, the Lace coat , the Baby flower reversible coat and the bunny coat are all sleeveless so I would love those ones !!!
> I did a conversion from cm to in to try to figure out what size Minnie and Tootsie would be ... Maybe I will just order 1 in S and 1 in M to see how the fit is ...


I have the Lace Coat coming in xs as part of the halloween contest order if you want to take a look/try for size when it arrives you know thats no problem 

I like pretty pet stuff, the pricing is very reasonable too I think


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Love it all! Especially the pink coat, too cute. We have a beffie coming in the mail soon, I can't wait!



Thanks Krystal! The pretty in pink hoodie is def one of my best purchases. Can't wait to see pics of your baby modeling the Beffie 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> just looked on DC site real quick . I see a lot of PP I would love to order . the Bella coat, the Lace coat , the Baby flower reversible coat and the bunny coat are all sleeveless so I would love those ones !!!
> 
> I did a conversion from cm to in to try to figure out what size Minnie and Tootsie would be ... Maybe I will just order 1 in S and 1 in M to see how the fit is ...



Just spoke with Melissa this morning and she is adding the pretty in pink hoodie and the suckright party hoodie as well


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> just looked on DC site real quick . I see a lot of PP I would love to order . the Bella coat, the Lace coat , the Baby flower reversible coat and the bunny coat are all sleeveless so I would love those ones !!!
> 
> I did a conversion from cm to in to try to figure out what size Minnie and Tootsie would be ... Maybe I will just order 1 in S and 1 in M to see how the fit is ...



I looked on DC last night and I do not see a Pretty pet Lace coat?! Will have to look again as she doesn't seem to have their stuff in order. And did you see Wooflink is coming out with a new collection? Hope it's out by Black Friday lol. I don't know why they waited so late to put some winter things out. I'm hoping there's some hoodies in there.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

It's this one  https://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PP-02343B

I just saw wooflink 5, I think it is very late. The last collection should have been the winter collection with warm things in


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> It's this one  https://www.doggiecoutureshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PP-02343B
> 
> I just saw wooflink 5, I think it is very late. The last collection should have been the winter collection with warm things in



Thanks for the link! I totally agree. I'm really surprised they are releasing the winter collection so late. I was beginning to think the previous collection was it lol. Which is totally unlike Wooflink. As they always release a winter line that usually includes hoodies... Which is what I'm looking for. I think Louisdog is coming out with some sweaters too. Did you see that?


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks for the link! I totally agree. I'm really surprised they are releasing the winter collection so late. I was beginning to think the previous collection was it lol. Which is totally unlike Wooflink. As they always release a winter line that usually includes hoodies... Which is what I'm looking for. I think Louisdog is coming out with some sweaters too. Did you see that?


Yes, all the Wooflink hoodies I like are sold out in Basil's size so it would be nice to snap one up when it launches. Late November is such an odd time to launch your coats and sweaters, most of us have already done the whole "stocking up for the winter" thing  

I must admit I do love the Louis Dog sweaters, the camo snuggle hoodie is to die for but I kinda can't get my head around the price! I know I spend a lot on my two but for one item it sure is steep, but I know the quality will be excellent.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> Yes, all the Wooflink hoodies I like are sold out in Basil's size so it would be nice to snap one up when it launches. Late November is such an odd time to launch your coats and sweaters, most of us have already done the whole "stocking up for the winter" thing
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit I do love the Louis Dog sweaters, the camo snuggle hoodie is to die for but I kinda can't get my head around the price! I know I spend a lot on my two but for one item it sure is steep, but I know the quality will be excellent.



I am still waiting for the Camo Beffie hoodie for my Bailey. I have one for Ava and Jemma the quality is so nice, it was totally worth the splurge. But I know what you mean. It is quite expensive. Totally worth snatching up on the next big sale 😊. Especially before they sell out. I don't see these lasting long!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> I have the Lace Coat coming in xs as part of the halloween contest order if you want to take a look/try for size when it arrives you know thats no problem
> 
> 
> 
> I like pretty pet stuff, the pricing is very reasonable too I think



What was your prize for the DC Halloween contest? Is this your first time hearing of Pretty Pet? Or do they sell it in any pet shops by your hm? I was just online looking at their coats and I really love the pink and silver City Chic coat. I wonder how long until you get your Pretty pet coat. I will wait to see how it fits Olive before I order one for Ava.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> just looked on DC site real quick . I see a lot of PP I would love to order . the Bella coat, the Lace coat , the Baby flower reversible coat and the bunny coat are all sleeveless so I would love those ones !!!
> 
> I did a conversion from cm to in to try to figure out what size Minnie and Tootsie would be ... Maybe I will just order 1 in S and 1 in M to see how the fit is ...



Just checked DC again under new arrivals, and looks like Melissa has added the pink hoodie coat that Ava has, and the price is phenomenal! So much less than what I payed lol. I also put a bug in her ear about a few other brands I'd love to see on DC. And I think she's looking into adding Paris Erotica too!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Just checked DC again under new arrivals, and looks like Melissa has added the pink hoodie coat that Ava has, and the price is phenomenal! So much less than what I payed lol. I also put a bug in her ear about a few other brands I'd love to see on DC. And I think she's looking into adding Paris Erotica too!


I see that she added the pink hoodie coat !!! also , I see that she added some other Suckright things. they are sooo cute but kinda a lot of money... so, i'm gonna try to resist but maybe possibly when there is a 40 percent sale. 
I saw she added the 2 skull tees by Pariero. 
cant wait for a 40 percent sale so I can order the pretty pet too. 

the Louisdog site that pictures the sweaters ... I don't think those are the Louisdog make. sometimes , they use other high end makes and add them to there pictures when they are showing some of there stuff. they did this not too long ago with Pariero. i'm not postitive but the grey sweater that you see in that Louisdog post may be by for pets only

Jemma, if your pretty pet coat gets here before the black Friday sale ( that I am hoping will be 40 percent ) , then I would love to take a look at it for size before I order. but otherwise... if there is a 40 percent sale... i'll just order one S and one M to see how they fit


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I see that she added the pink hoodie coat !!! also , I see that she added some other Suckright things. they are sooo cute but kinda a lot of money... so, i'm gonna try to resist but maybe possibly when there is a 40 percent sale.
> 
> I saw she added the 2 skull tees by Pariero.
> 
> ...



Yes, I love the Dotty bunny Suckright hoodie, I couldn't resist and ordered one for Ava. I asked her about a couple other brands too, including For pets only, which she is still waiting to hear back from. 

Someone else must be asking her to add the Pariero. That would've been next on my list any way, so the more the merrier 😋. 

I see what you mean about LD sweaters I thought I saw. I noticed For pets only features other brands too. 

I'm looking forward to seeing Gemma's coat too, so I can decide if I want the Pretty pet City chic coat. I can't wait to get the reversible bunny and reversible flowers. Her pricing on Pretty pet things is so reasonable. I am also hoping the new Wooflink collection will be out by then.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> I am still waiting for the Camo Beffie hoodie for my Bailey. I have one for Ava and Jemma the quality is so nice, it was totally worth the splurge. But I know what you mean. It is quite expensive. Totally worth snatching up on the next big sale 😊. Especially before they sell out. I don't see these lasting long!


Yes, I was thinking at 40% off it's a lot better value, I think they are 69euros over here which is 85 dollars, we'll have to see  



Chiluv04 said:


> What was your prize for the DC Halloween contest? Is this your first time hearing of Pretty Pet? Or do they sell it in any pet shops by your hm? I was just online looking at their coats and I really love the pink and silver City Chic coat. I wonder how long until you get your Pretty pet coat. I will wait to see how it fits Olive before I order one for Ava.


We won a 150 dollar voucher! Hence our latest splurge  I have only seen pretty pet online before, There wasn't a huge amount I was interested in and their boys stuff wasn't really boyish enough for me, but lately they have been making some super cute stuff! I have no idea how long my order is going to take to process, Months no doubt  



Chiluv04 said:


> Just checked DC again under new arrivals, and looks like Melissa has added the pink hoodie coat that Ava has, and the price is phenomenal! So much less than what I payed lol. I also put a bug in her ear about a few other brands I'd love to see on DC. And I think she's looking into adding Paris Erotica too!


Oh really?! I think generally their prices are low, but obviously some boutiques have really raised them to be in line with other brands. You should go into consultancy for Dog Boutiques my dear! 



elaina said:


> Jemma, if your pretty pet coat gets here before the black Friday sale ( that I am hoping will be 40 percent ) , then I would love to take a look at it for size before I order. but otherwise... if there is a 40 percent sale... i'll just order one S and one M to see how they fit


Knock yourself out my dear, you know you are always welcome to try anything I order  You are so kind to me  



Chiluv04 said:


> Yes, I love the Dotty bunny Suckright hoodie, I couldn't resist and ordered one for Ava. I asked her about a couple other brands too, including For pets only, which she is still waiting to hear back from.
> 
> Someone else must be asking her to add the Pariero. That would've been next on my list any way, so the more the merrier 😋.
> 
> ...


The Dotty Bunny is so sweet! For Pets Only makes some beautiful things, again, very expensive though. I am toying with the Leo Love Diamond Harness and Collar for Olive for Xmas. Although she has the cheeta SL crystal rocks collar coming so perhaps just the harness - But it's SOOOO pretty!

I am so excited for new Wooflink, but not sold on those fur vests they announced today - I think I have a pair of extra fluffy socks that they look exactly like and it's putting me off :foxes251:


----------



## PatriciaQ (Nov 20, 2014)

Fabulously stylish. Love how adorable these are 😃


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I lied! I have brought Pretty Pet before, I have this T shirt - T-Shirt SKULL Rouge Pretty Pet : Dogstarshop - Vêtements et accessoires pour petits chiens, Chihuahua, Yorkshire... 

A lot of the little dots/studs fell off when I washed it but the material is nice.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

PatriciaQ said:


> Fabulously stylish. Love how adorable these are 😃



Thanks so much! You are too kind😊


----------



## PatriciaQ (Nov 20, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much! You are too kind😊




Your most welcome ☺


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> I lied! I have brought Pretty Pet before, I have this T shirt - T-Shirt SKULL Rouge Pretty Pet : Dogstarshop - Vêtements et accessoires pour petits chiens, Chihuahua, Yorkshire...
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the little dots/studs fell off when I washed it but the material is nice.



Ohhhhh I love that! I want one. 😊perfect for a boy


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> Yes, I was thinking at 40% off it's a lot better value, I think they are 69euros over here which is 85 dollars, we'll have to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thanks love! That is a compliment coming from you. That would be a dream job for sure and something that I know I'd love. I had heard of pretty pet years ago, but like you...nothing quite struck my interest. I think this brand has come a long way, and I can wait to see more from them.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm so glad I can see your pics now, there are all adorable!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

zellko said:


> I'm so glad I can see your pics now, there are all adorable!



Glad you can finally see them. I'm using photo bucket for the time being. And thanks! We are having loads of fun putting our winter wardrobe together 😊


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Beautiful little model you have there! I imagine anything would look good on her


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yoshismom said:


> Beautiful little model you have there! I imagine anything would look good on her



Thanks so much Michelle! She is so easy to spoil, as she is the only one of my chi's who actually doesn't mind clothes!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yes, I love the Dotty bunny Suckright hoodie, I couldn't resist and ordered one for Ava. I asked her about a couple other brands too, including For pets only, which she is still waiting to hear back from.
> 
> Someone else must be asking her to add the Pariero. That would've been next on my list any way, so the more the merrier &#55357;&#56843;.
> 
> ...


I love the looks of the Pretty pet City chic coat too. I think I will try that one for Minnie if the Black Friday sale is 40% off ... also maybe the Pariero Sherry Hoodies for Minnie and Tootsie and not sure but maybe something suckright


----------

